# corsa vxr mirror body cracks



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

As title above  does anybody have any ideas on how to repair these cracks. was thinking filler but worried that what ever is causing this to happen, will just re appear in the filler. anything flexible maybe? this is common on the vxrs and would like to find a solution without replacing mirrors as they aint cheap 

http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x12/nupzyo/20130316_182114.jpg

thanks people :buffer:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

replace it mate. saves hassle.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

ring vauxhall hq,common fault on the corsa


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd try under vauxhall warranty first but if not then maybe just a bit of paint via a touch up pot???


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

thought about vauxhall but im out of warranty so reckon they will just laugh


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't know, you may be shocked - especially if it has seen the dealership for servicing etc. 

Worth a phone call.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Thought a lot of the paint warranties are 5-10 years. I very much doubt you'd get much luck anyway and depending on your level of OCD i'd just touch it up with some paint


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

The pic looks like it's just cracked paint?
If so it should be a simple fix for a reliable smart repairer.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

squiggs said:


> The pic looks like it's just cracked paint?
> If so it should be a simple fix for a reliable smart repairer.


no its the mirror itself. apparently the fatigue over time and is a big design flaw with them. may try paint and see where it gets me


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

The bro has had these replaced on his Vxr and that was out of standard warranty.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

will give it a go but im on a 59 plate so coming up 2 years out of warranty


----------

